
Wired Erecting Paywall - richeyrw
https://www.wired.com/story/announcing-wired-paywall
======
blacksmith_tb
So it appears that you have to subscribe to the print version for $19.99/yr
(they do give you a YubiKey 4, which is kind of nice). I take it that's mostly
to get the print ads in front of more eyeballs? I would personally rather not
have to get the dead-tree version at all, if I could pay $10/yr for online.

~~~
jeauxlb
There is an option for a 'digital-only' subscription on the subscription page,
although the price does not seem to change upon selection of this option.

------
8bitsrule
It was once a good magazine. Today I remember their 'Wired ... Tired' section.
Having watched the online edition thrash about for the past few years,
becoming increasingly 'Tired' ... best wishes.

------
amerine
I hope this works for them, .

------
grzm
Actual title: The Next 25 Years of Wired Start Today

